# More Amtrak Railcars for sale



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 21, 2018)

Amtrak® - Request for Bid

    SALE OFFER 2019-29

Sale of Surplus Rolling Stock Equipment Rail Cars

Description:  Amtrak is soliciting bids for various decommissioned inactive fleet cars.

LINE #1 - Heritage Baggage Cars – Weight 117,000 lbs. each

CAR #DESCRIPTIONLOCATIONBID PRICE:

#11261962 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11271946 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11321957 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11351957 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11601953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11611953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11621953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11631953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11641953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11651953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11711948 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#11721948 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12031953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12041953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12081953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12101953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12111953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12121953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12131953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12151953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12211953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12231953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12261953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12291953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12301953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12341953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12351953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12361953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12391953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12411953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12421953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12441953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12451953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12461953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12471953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12481953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12491953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12501955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12511955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12521955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12551955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12571955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12581955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12611955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12641955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12651955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12671955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12691955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#12721955 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#18551953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#18571953 Heritage Baggage CarBeech Grove, IN_________

LINE #2 – Heritage Crew Dorm Car - Weight 130,000 lbs. each

#25001949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25011949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25031949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25051949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarWashington, DC_________

#25061949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25071949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25101949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25111949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25121949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25131949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25141949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25151949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25161949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25171949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25181949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25191949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25231949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#25241949 Heritage Crew Dorm CarBeech Grove, IN_________

LINE #3 – Heritage Diner Car - Weight 154,500 lbs. each

#85021952 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85041948 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85071958 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85091958 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85101948 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85111948 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85121948 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85211949 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85241949 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85271950 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85281950 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

#85321956 Heritage Diner CarBeech Grove, IN_________

LINE #4 – Heritage Diner Grill - Weight 153,000 lbs. each

#85501958 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85511949 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85521958 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85531948 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85541948 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85581949 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

#85591950 Heritage Diner GrillBeech Grove, IN_________

LINE #5 – Heritage SF High Level Coach - Weight 160,000 lbs. each

CAR #DESCRIPTIONLOCATIONBID PRICE:

#399401956 Heritage SF High Level CoachBeech Grove, IN _________

#399521956 Heritage SF High Level CoachBeech Grove, IN _________

#399531956 Heritage SF High Level CoachBeech Grove, IN _________

#399571956 Heritage SF High Level CoachBeech Grove, IN _________

LINE #6 – Refrigeration Express Car - Weight 160,000 lbs. each

CAR #DESCRIPTIONLOCATIONBID PRICE:

#740031970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740111970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740141970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740221970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740291970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740621970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

#740951970 Refrigeration Express CarLos Angeles, CA_________

[SIZE=1.5em]BID CLOSE DATE: [/SIZE][SIZE=1.5em]JANUARY 4, 2019[/SIZE]


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Nov 21, 2018)

*Now most of the dinner, crew, and baggage cars are listed.*


----------



## jis (Nov 21, 2018)

I get SAP internal error on the first one and nothing useful from the second one. Maybe a transient thing. Who knows?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 21, 2018)

I didn't know Amtrak still had Hi-Level coaches in stock. Also what's the difference between a diner and a diner-grill?


----------



## Anderson (Nov 21, 2018)

The "Hi-Level coaches" are probably the PPCs.

And the difference, I _think_, is either (1) 40 seats vs 48 seats or (2) "What the pre-Amtrak railroad listed it as when we bought it".


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 21, 2018)

Anderson said:


> The "Hi-Level coaches" are probably the PPCs.
> 
> And the difference, I _think_, is either (1) 40 seats vs 48 seats or (2) "What the pre-Amtrak railroad listed it as when we bought it".


I don't think so. Each PPC were listed in the other announcement as a "Parlour Car, High Level Lounge", so I don't think Amtrak would list them again in a different release under a much less specific name.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 21, 2018)

I've already placed about twenty bids. Fingers crossed


----------



## Pere Flyer (Nov 21, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I've already placed about twenty bids. Fingers crossed


If there’s one person with whom I’d trust old rail cars, it’d be you. Good luck!


----------



## Anderson (Nov 21, 2018)

Huh.  In that case, my best guess is that Amtrak kept a few of them on hand to use for PPC parts.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 21, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] Are you shooting for the diners or the dorms?


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 21, 2018)

Anderson said:


> The "Hi-Level coaches" are probably the PPCs.


3994x and 3995x are definitely coaches.  IIRC, they were retired from service in the early 2000s, so I guess they’ve been just rusting away since then.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm mostly after diners actually. Even though I am looking at two baggage cars, and some of the crew dorms for a little project. The diners I'm really after are the EX Northern Pacific Slab Side cars. 

There are a lot of interesting cars up for grabs right now. And not all of them are Budd built quite a few American Car and Foundry's are up as well. 

If anyone wants the history of the cars I have it on a PDF and I'm more than happy to email it to you. 

And thank you for the kind comments fingers crossed.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd also be tempted, conceptually, by the Silver Bit (it's one of the diners that was a converted coach).


----------



## railiner (Dec 4, 2018)

I can’t manage to own a car, but I did pick up this nice souvenir from one from a dealer last week.

I wish I knew which car it came off....too bad there’s no serial number on it...

View attachment 11432


----------



## railiner (Dec 4, 2018)

Darn....How can I turn that right side up?   

Got it done, thanks to help from cpotisch    :hi:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## railiner (Dec 5, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> View attachment 11428


Thanks!


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> Darn....How can I turn that right side up?


What were you sending it from?


----------



## railiner (Dec 5, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> What were you sending it from?


Since I still haven't figured out how to easily send from my computer files, I sent it from my phone, using the AU app...that works pretty easy, but the image came out inverted...


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 5, 2018)

railiner said:


> Since I still haven't figured out how to easily send from my computer files, I sent it from my phone, using the AU app...that works pretty easy, but the image came out inverted...


I don't want to disrupt this topic, so I'm sending you a PM on how to upload from your computer and how to rotate images.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 8, 2018)

Anderson said:


> I'd also be tempted, conceptually, by the Silver Bit (it's one of the diners that was a converted coach).


Would you like me to put a bid in for it for you? I can probably find a dinner train start up that could potentially use it by next year.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 8, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > On 12/4/2018 at 5:30 PM, Anderson said:
> ...


I take it that car is going to go for a reasonably hefty sum, though, right?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 8, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Would you like me to put a bid in for it for you? I can probably find a dinner train start up that could potentially use it by next year.


Shoot me a PM.  I'm willing to talk about what would entail what.


----------



## neroden (Dec 25, 2018)

The digits before the "19" are the car number.

It is bizarre that Amtrak still had old Hi-Levels other than the PPCs sitting around, which have not been used for a very very long time.  (Parts cars?)

And refrigerator cars, last used in the 1990s for the short-lived freight service, I think.

And the Heritage crew-dorms, which quit service when they weren't fitted with retention toilets in the 1990s.

The previous list is just as weird in terms of "what, they still owned those":



Most of the stuff in the 2018 listing was broken (probably only being raided for parts), but army flat cars?  Materials handling cars?
Perhaps Amtrak will sell the old boxcars it owns too.... 

Hopefully the Heritage Dining Cars and PPCs will go to good homes.  The crew-dorms might have a future if someone is willing to refit the bathrooms, or for museum use.

Regarding the dining cars:
Someone should save at *least* one of the Temoinsa rebuilds (8504, 8507, 8510, 8527, 8532, 8551, 8552, 8553); they have gorgeous interiors and have a real place in history given how long they ran.  I have an interesting mental vision of a dinner train with nothing but these.  Maybe in Florida or Vegas, given the color scheme.  

All the "diner-grills" date from a 1986 rebuild by Amtrak.  Only a few of these continued without having a Temoinsa rebuild, and these are 8550, 8554, 8558, 8559 (probably plus some others already scrapped or sold).  Historically speaking it would probably be worth saving one of them.  Sort of.

Arguably the most valuable of the Heritage dining cars from a historical perspective, are the unrebuilt dining cars: 8501 (which appears to already be gone) & 8502 from the CB&Q, 8509 from the NP, 8521 and 8524 from the Southern, and 8528 from the Southern Pacific, as well as  8511, 8512, and 8514 from the NY Central.  Although I may have missed a rebuild (other than the HEP program) in my casual research.

You'd have to be a bit of a masochist to buy 8530; it probably holds some sort of record for number of times converted.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 25, 2018)

neroden said:


> Someone should save at *least* one of the Temoinsa rebuilds (8504, 8507, 8510, 8527, 8532, 8551, 8552, 8553); they have gorgeous interiors and have a real place in history given how long they ran.  I have an interesting mental vision of a dinner train with nothing but these.  Maybe in Florida or Vegas, given the color scheme.


This. I love Heritage diners so much, and those rebuilt ones with the classic pink and green color scheme are the nicest and classiest by far. The new ViewDiners are definitely nice, but when it comes to the overall experience of dining on the rails, they just don’t come even remotely close to the Heritages.

Hopefully whoever is buying them agrees.


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> This. I love Heritage diners so much, and those rebuilt ones with the classic pink and green color scheme are the nicest and classiest by far. The new ViewDiners are definitely nice, but when it comes to the overall experience of dining on the rails, they just don’t come even remotely close to the Heritages.
> 
> Hopefully whoever is buying them agrees.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3mfPDSbl-4

Sorry...I just couldn't resist reminding you...what you missed.... :giggle:


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 27, 2018)

I can think of one great reason to hold on to old cars after retirement when similar cars are in the fleet......parts. Now that the PPCs and heritage cars are done there is no reason to hold on to the parts donors. 

A lot of these cars have some issues FYI if you do bid I hope you inspected what you're getting before you bid. Some of them have some pretty heavy work ahead of them.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 4, 2019)

And the auction is today. So I'm sitting here with my fingers crossed hoping and praying my bids get accepted. I would love to know how many were actually bid on.


----------



## Allypet (Jan 5, 2019)

Good luck on your bids! Can’t wait to find out what happened.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 5, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> And the auction is today. So I'm sitting here with my fingers crossed hoping and praying my bids get accepted. I would love to know how many were actually bid on.


Good luck! I would LOVE to see a Heritage dinner train some day!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm not sure what I can say or not so I'll say the bare minimum and let you guys take it where you will. 

I did not get any of the cars I put a bid in on. One bidder bought all of the cars on the market in the first auction, and now the second auction. 

I know who it was, and at what price but I'm not sure if I can release that info. Other than one company/individual will have a very large storage Bill for all of their equipment. They have all of the Hi-level cars (including PPCs), Crew dorms, baggage, and Diners. 

Honestly I have no idea what they are going to do with a bunch of baggage cars. Even though the trucks have some value, and the hep cables.


----------



## AKA (Jan 6, 2019)

railiner said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3mfPDSbl-4
> 
> Sorry...I just couldn't resist reminding you...what you missed.... :giggle:


Good one.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 9, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm not sure what I can say or not so I'll say the bare minimum and let you guys take it where you will.


Can't take it very far on a thimble of cloudy fuel.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 9, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm not sure what I can say or not so I'll say the bare minimum and let you guys take it where you will.
> 
> I did not get any of the cars I put a bid in on. One bidder bought all of the cars on the market in the first auction, and now the second auction.
> 
> ...


Lemme guess...the St. Louis guys?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 9, 2019)

You've all heard of the company. They own/lease ex Santa Fe El Capitan Hi-Level cars. So now their storage rate has to be thru the roof.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 9, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> You've all heard of the company. They own/lease ex Santa Fe El Capitan Hi-Level cars. So now their storage rate has to be thru the roof.


Since you can't say the company, I'm just curious for no particular reason what your opinion is of a certain Netflix show starring Jason Bateman and Laura Linney?


----------



## cuppb001 (Jan 9, 2019)

In good news I guess they are now safe from Scrap for now.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 10, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Since you can't say the company, I'm just curious for no particular reason what your opinion is of a certain Netflix show starring Jason Bateman and Laura Linney? [emoji6] [emoji4]


What show? 

They won't be scrapped for now but I'm all honesty I think the 17xx will get scrapped. Baggage cars I'm not really sure what use they will have for them unless they are doing express trains which could be interesting. Imagine Amazon Prime trains between their distribution hubs. The diners are in pretty bad shape. Several need a lot of Center sill work. But I don't see where full meal service fits in their business plan. Their routes aren't long enough to need it. 

The crew dorms will need a lot of work. And likely they would be tubing them to become coaches. The hi level cars including the PPCs fit in with their current fleet that I don't trust them to have any real use for them because they failed in a pretty spectacular way last time.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 10, 2019)

About the only viable use for those cars at the moment would be if (for example) California decided to buy/lease the whole batch and then pair them with some Surfliners or Superliners to augment capacity on the Surfliner route (the Surfliner/Superliner equipment being needed to provide "downstairs" seating and facilities for ADA purposes).  Not that they couldn't make that work (and at a bare minimum they could probably use the theater space in the PPC for this, though for obvious reasons I can't even guess at what could be done with the other Hi-Levels).

But aside from something in that vein where they're used to augment state-level capacity, I don't see them getting used.


----------



## railiner (Jan 10, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> What show?


"Google is your friend"....from cpotisch's hint......  https://ozarkmountainrailcar.com/railEquipmentGrid.php?category=Passenger Equipment


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 10, 2019)

Honestly there are too many cars on the market right now. And a lot of cars with current Amtrak certifications. Which tells me that a lot of small businesses are hurting because of Anderson and Gardner. And I think you'll see a major shock of an announcement here in the next few weeks. 

None of these cars would be ready for corridor service anytime soon. I doubt they will manage to do anything with them. Maybe they need an employee to look after them because I know three people who just lost their jobs because of Amtrak who are in the market. 

#willworkforfood


----------



## Anderson (Jan 10, 2019)

What's the issue with the Horizons (since there were a decent number of those)?  The bags, I presume, are likely to get stripped for parts and who knows about the diners, but the Horizons would seem to be still usable in some fashion.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 10, 2019)

I wouldn't know I would assume they were all parts donor cars. I didn't go after those.


----------



## neroden (Jan 10, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm not sure what I can say or not so I'll say the bare minimum and let you guys take it where you will.
> 
> I did not get any of the cars I put a bid in on. One bidder bought all of the cars on the market in the first auction, and now the second auction.
> 
> ...


Sounds like James E. Coston's Corridor Capital to me.  I would have guessed Ed Ellis but he seems short on money.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 11, 2019)

For the record no one truly knows what Ed Ellis owns and what he doesn't own. I need to call his charter manager today about a sleeper.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 28, 2019)

Some very interesting developments happened today. Very intriguing and interesting. Of course when I’m on vacation.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 30, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Some very interesting developments happened today. Very intriguing and interesting. Of course when I’m on vacation.




Feel free to type out the details. Other than New River Train. Radar is clear.


----------



## jis (May 30, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> For the record no one truly knows what Ed Ellis owns and what he doesn't own. I need to call his charter manager today about a sleeper.


Hopefully Ed Ellis knows? But maybe not?


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 31, 2019)

I can’t type it yet as the ink hasn’t dried yet. But once it does it’s pretty big personal news. Which should be hinting well at it.


----------

